# Dealer Service Issue: Rick Hendrick Chevrolet - Duluth, Ga



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

W O W. All I can really say this is a major oversight.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Talk to the overall service manager. Mistakes happen but this lack of customer communication is flat out unacceptable.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes - this is totally unacceptable.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Why is it that dealers seem to think your time is invaluable? I remember when I purchased my cruze I had them pick me up when all the paperwork and car was ready for delivery since I had a 3 month old and when I got there it still took 2 hours with sales guy and the cars gas tank wasnt even filled. I havent had good service either for the same issue youre having here. They left a cover bolt unthreaded in cover that sprayed oil all over on my 15 mile ride home. Now the parts dept. Ive never had an issue with, recently I picked up a new door speaker that they got in for me the same day. I walked in and part was ready for pick up done in 5 minutes.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If you get a G.M. Service Survey make sure to fill it out.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow so glad I avoided the 4 hour trip to RH in Duluth. OP that sucks beyond measure. I hope you raise absolute cane when you go back!!! I would be going straight for the Dealership General Manager over that one. Best of luck OP


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ekobres said:


> *Abandoned in the waiting room!
> *
> Not only did I have to bring my Cruze back for an improperly performed repair (a serious oil leak on a 2012 model year Eco MT less than 2 years old) but the service department *closed* without a word to me after I had waited for my car for 4.5 hours. I had my valve cover and PCV replaced under warranty 2200 miles earlier under the PCV TSB. Unfortunately the oil continued to leak down the intake side of the engine and all over the hoses, cables and cowling underneath. (This problem is probably why these were catching on fire until they engineered a recall and hack to remove most of the aerodynamic shielding under the car.)
> 
> ...


Hello ekobres,

I am truly sorry for this disheartening experience, and I would be happy to personally contact the dealership on your behalf to let them know of your concerns. I would also be happy to locate another dealership for you as well. Please send me a PM with your VIN, contact info, and the dealership, and I can certainly look into this further for you.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup did the same with camino real chevy made a review on yelp and the bbb and got a phone call the next offering me a refund GM customer care was of no help with the dealer issues I was having


----------



## ekobres (Jul 27, 2012)

Update:

The service manager offered to do some compensatory work on my car (a very noticeable paint scratch on my fender) which was a nice gesture. He also apologized profusely and ensured I got a decent rental car.

Unfortunately they still have my Cruze - and we are in the 3rd week now. Apparently (and this is probably a whole new thread - which I'll post once the saga ends) if you have had the PCV (valve cover) replaced, there is a high probability that an intake valve was damaged when the PCV failed - and this can cause crankcase gas to vent from various points near the intake - covering the intake (firewall) side of the engine in oil. There is now a GM "Spec Call" for this part since they have had to repair so many of them recently. As I said above - it wouldn't surprise me if this turns out to be the "real" culprit behind the Cruze fire problem. The fact the oil had a place to collect was bad - but where was the oil coming from in the first place? Maybe here... On my car it was at least a half a quart in just a few hundred miles. And a nice thick coating all down the rear of the engine and all along the underside and the shielding. I honestly believe that if mine had an unaltered air shield, it probably would have caught on fire due to the amount of oil that would have collected by the downpipe and cat...

I'll keep you all posted as this progresses.

Oh, and I guess I'll also find out if my car has the killer airbags that resulted in the stop sale order...

GM is really batting .1000 lately.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kinda sucks but to tell you the truth I would never sit in a waiting room for 4.5 hours and never ask or say anything.... unless I was passed out. I always ask for updates myself.
I also don't get why people come on here and flip out and say I won't buy another GM product etc.... A mistake was made first off try and get it resolved to your satisfaction then if it doesn't get resolved escalate it......
It looks like your dealer felt bad and helped you out so case closed.... now the oil leak? That's a different story for sure.


----------

